# My thoughts and attitude towards winter cycling



## johnnyb47 (1 Dec 2018)

Hi again.
Every autumn I try to get my mindset in the right place for the onset of winter riding. It starts off really well, and for the first few weeks of the dark cold wet nights, my enthusiasm for cycling helps me through. After that though , I tend to struggle along ,and my weekly miles suffer. 
I've got three bikes. Ones a rather nice Specialized road bike which I'm reluctant to use in the winter. It cost a few ££s and I want to keep it the best I can by only using when the weather is only half decent. The other is my Boardman mountain bike. It's not in the best of health. It creaks just like my knees and no matter what I've done to it ,I just can't get it to run silently or get the gears to work perfectly. 
The last bike is my favourite out of the 3. It's my old 80s steel framed Peugeot. It's heavy, old fashioned and has old school gears, but to me it looks amazing in its immaculate red paint finish and it's amazing ride qualities. 
I'm a bit reluctant to use this too in the winter as I'm trying to keep it well preserved. So I'm left in this quandary of not having a bike that I'm fully happy with to use during the winter. 
After 2 weeks of not going out cycling though ,I thought enough is enough. I'm starting to get really miserable not enjoying getting out there ,and have decided to use my Peugeot as my winter bike. I've choosen the Peugeot because it's simple to maintain and that it's got frame eyelets for proper full mudgards to fit. Yesterday I invested in some rather nice quality "flinger" full mudguards to protect me and the bike from all that the roads can throw at me. Fitting was really easy apart from cutting down the stainless steel stays. I went through 10 hacksaw blades trying to cut them down !! Once fitted though, they really do feel top quality and have proved to be quite effective on today's muddy ride. After having 2 weeks off from cycling because of the rubbish weather ,it's made me realize how much I've missed my cycling. It's made me think that just because the weather's rubbish at the moment, you shouldn't just moth ball cycling for it, because you want to keep your bikes looking there best. I've realized the bikes are there to be used ,and to be enjoyed ,and not to wrapped them up in cotton wool whenever the road conditions turn for the worst. If I was cycling for commuting to work ect I think I would feel different ,because cycling has more of a purpose (a means to an end) but cycling for pleasure often gives the cyclist more excuses not to go out for that ride at night after work, because they don't have to if they don't want to. It's very easy easy to fall into this trap this time of year with the weather as it is , so hopefully with my mindset rebooted I will continue to cycle regularly now throughout the winter months and keep my fitness levels up. 
All the very best ,
Johnny


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Dec 2018)

#5 #9


----------



## ianbarton (1 Dec 2018)

About four years ago I bought a cheap BTwin from Decathlon, which was in a sale. It did well through two winters but wasn't as comfortable as my Defy 2. Because the bike was quite cheap, the components weren't all that durable, especially in Winter and I spent money on replacing gears, chain, etc. Two years ago I bought a PlanetX in one of their end of year sales for not much more than the BTwin. Specs weren't all that far below the Defy and it's much more comfortable for me that the BTwin. It will be starting its third winter in 2019. I have had to replace cassettes as I would expect when riding it through wet muddy conditions. If it only lasts another year, it will be money well spent.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2018)

Easy answer is i carry on and ride in all weathers apart from ice , snow and strong winds .
What do i use again easy answer i use the scruffiest bike in the garage and give it a strip down and rebuild in about September so it gives me chance to get a couple of hundred miles on it before winter comes around


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Dec 2018)

Fixed gear - less to clean and nothing to gunge up.

Spray insides of tubes with car rustproofer.

Wax paintwork.

Smear anything chromed, all bolt heads etc, with vaseline.

Oil chain with a really good wet condition lube.


----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2018)

I use my best bikes, rain or shine. Keep them clean and they don't suffer in the least. My Pinnacle survived 6 years of all season commuting, and still looks like the day I bought it. 

20 minutes once a week on the commuter - clean, adjust, wax the paint, lube as required, plated or polished bits got a quick spray of ACF50, job done. It was hardly onerous, in fact, it had an extra benefit, as by touching every part of the bike I knew instantly if so etching was loose, broken, misaligned etc, and could prevent a future breakdown by taking quick remedial action.

Nowt so useless as a means of transport that I couldn't ride in the bad weather, which is most days in the UK.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (1 Dec 2018)

The one thing upon which I insist on all my bikes are full mudguards. These make keeping a bike clean so much easier and reduce the speed at which components degrade, which in turn, means you're more likely to ride whatever the weather. The stripe up the back isn't a good look. 
I also recommend fixed as mentioned above, less to go wrong and it's a great way to improve fitness. (I've actually just got back after a quick ride on mine). Because it was pretty cheap, I don't mind going out in grotty weather on it and as a result ride as much in winter as I do in summer..


----------



## Will Spin (1 Dec 2018)

I carry on in the winter, though my mileage does drop off. I usually find that once I get out it isn't quite as bad as I thought it was going to be. This week for example we had heavy rain on Tuesday so I stayed in, but by Wednesday I had cabin fever so had to go out despite a forecast of more heavy rain and strong winds. I really enjoyed the ride, about 30 miles, met some friends for coffee and arrived home for lunch not quite as wet as I thought I was going to be. I have two "winter" bikes with full SKS mudguards, but I have to say that in my experience riding in wet conditions significantly increases the wear and tear on things like rims, brake pads, headsets, chains, cassettes and tyres.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Dec 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> The one thing upon which I insist on all my bikes are full mudguards. These make keeping a bike clean so much easier and reduce the speed at which components degrade, which in turn, means you're more likely to ride whatever the weather. The stripe up the back isn't a good look.
> I also recommend fixed as mentioned above, less to go wrong and it's a great way to improve fitness. (I've actually just got back after a quick ride on mine). Because it was pretty cheap, I don't mind going out in grotty weather on it and as a result ride as much in winter as I do in summer..


The one thing I insist on not having, is mudguards. They are an absolute liability. If you hit something sizeable, they will put you over the bars at worst, wreck a tyre at best. Decent mudguards have a breakaway function built in, but if that is utilised, it negates the point. I’ll use an ass saver, and a stand clear rear guard on my Hybrids, but the only people who would be affected by not having tyre suckers fitted, need to get the hell away from my rear tyre ( wheel suckers ). Some velodromes insist on them, so then #5 and #9 applies ( get out on the road during the winter months ).


----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2018)

In 44 years of riding bikes with mudguards ive never had an issue, but I'm anal about set up and fitting. Properly fitting guards make it impossible to anything to wedge betwixt tyre and guard.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Dec 2018)

I've never had a problem with guards either and I've never seen anyone else have one. Back in the day club rules were full guards on winter clubruns.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've never had a problem with guards either and I've never seen anyone else have one. Back in the day club rules were full guards on winter clubruns.


#sheltered life.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> The one thing I insist on not having, is mudguards. They are an absolute liability. If you hit something sizeable, they will put you over the bars at worst, wreck a tyre at best. Decent mudguards have a breakaway function built in, but if that is utilised, it negates the point. I’ll use an ass saver, and a stand clear rear guard on my Hybrids, but the only people who would be affected by not having tyre suckers fitted, need to get the hell away from my rear tyre ( wheel suckers ). Some velodromes insist on them, so then #5 and #9 applies ( get out on the road during the winter months ).


I have never heard such b0ll0cks. Nothing dangerous about correctly fitted mudguards, and I have used them in some pretty rough terrain during my time.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2018)

I remember seeing a photo in Cycling Weekly of a rider who was in a coma after he had gone over the bars and landed on his head due to an acorn (!) jamming his front wheel/mudguard.

I had a conversation with a bike shop owner who had stopped selling mudguards after his best mate was killed in a similar accident. (Though I'm sure that it wasn't an acorn that time!)

Having said that ... I think mudguards with Secu-clips and fitted with adequate clearance are perfectly safe.


----------



## screenman (1 Dec 2018)

Never had a problem with mudguards myself in over 50 years.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I have never heard such b0ll0cks. Nothing dangerous about correctly fitted mudguards, and I have used them in some pretty rough terrain during my time.


Well that says more about you than it does about me.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I remember seeing a photo in Cycling Weekly of a rider who was in a coma after he had gone over the bars and landed on his head due to an acorn (!) jamming his front wheel/mudguard.
> 
> I had a conversation with a bike shop owner who had stopped selling mudguards after his best mate was killed in a similar accident. (Though I'm sure that it wasn't an acorn that time!)
> 
> Having said that ... I think mudguards with Secu-clips and fitted with adequate clearance are perfectly safe.


 Exactly, the first bit says it all.


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Dec 2018)

Best bikes all year round , they are only toys .
Edit , not best wheels though !


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Dec 2018)

Americans don't really do "fenders".


----------



## johnnyb47 (1 Dec 2018)

I'm still on a learning curve as regards to cycling, and when I fitted my guards I never gave it a second thought as what or why the " euro clips" were for. After reading some of the posts here , It appears they are a safety feature that will enable the front guard to detach itself if something gets jammed in between the wheel and guard causing the front wheel to lock sending you skywards. After googling this, there's many pages on the web on it too. 
You learn something new everyday :-) :-)


----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I had a conversation with a bike shop owner who had stopped selling mudguards after his best mate was killed in a similar accident. (Though I'm sure that it wasn't an acorn that time!)
> .



Things can, and do, equally get caught in the front wheel, or between wheel and forks, and cause mayhem. He oughtta stop selling bikes.


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Dec 2018)

I doubt the Secu-Clips are very effective, as things can still get jammed at the fork crown. In any case, plastic mudguards just break if a decently large twig is sucked under them. I've seen it happen. Metal ones are riskier.


----------



## JhnBssll (1 Dec 2018)

I've got full guards on 4 of my 6 but that doesn't stop me riding the other 2 in the rain if the need arises. As mentioned previously you can limit any additional wear and tear with a good regular maintenance schedule 

With regards to the weather I have found some of my favourite rides to be during terrible weather but if I look out the window and see drizzle I still think twice before putting my kit on


----------



## Johnno260 (1 Dec 2018)

I ride through winter but my miles do drop off, I have done more since I got a 2nd bike fitted with full mudguards. 

I don’t mess with ice, thick fog, or strong winds. 

I also invested in some water proof layers.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Things can, and do, equally get caught in the front wheel, or between wheel and forks, and cause mayhem. *He oughtta stop selling bikes*.


He has done - he's dead! (Illness rather than accident though.)


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Dec 2018)

I had a stick go through my forks once on a really fast bit of road: I went from about 20mph to zero in a blink, full somersault over the bars. Nothing to do with mudguards (and I wasn't wearing a helmet, either!), just saying, sh1t happens, sometimes for absolutely no reason whatsoever


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2018)

Fixed in winter, gears in summer, mudguards on both bikes, I tend to do less miles in winter but get out whenever I can.


----------



## Slow But Determined (2 Dec 2018)

To be honest I quite enjoy winter riding as there are not as many "look at my bike I'm gonna beat you on this segment" types about.

Usually when you meet other cyclists in the winter they are genuine cyclists out for the enjoyment of the ride not fashion conscious wannabes!

When you look at my winter cycling attire fashion conscious is something I will never be accused of!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2018)

Ride my winter bike with full mudguards as often and as far as possible. When I can't ride spin classes as often as possible. A combination of mudguards and thorough cleaning reduces wear and tear to a minimum.


----------



## winjim (2 Dec 2018)

I do find that the snow gets trapped between my studded tyres and mudguards which is a bit of a pain but nothing serious. Winter city riding can be a bit unpleasant because of all the lights dazzling and reflecting off wet roads but winter leisure rides in the snow are utterly magical.

The only weather that stops me is high wind. Ice is fine with studded tyres and it's slidy funtimes on snow as they're only 30mm so you need to slide and spin them to get them to bite, but if I get round to buying the fat bike, even riding on snow will be rock solid.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (2 Dec 2018)

I often question my sanity when commuting to work in quite adverse weather conditions whether blizzards, hurricanes, and most recently, floods. I could easily catch 'Jock the bus'.
My answer is challenging myself. Yes it's unpleasant but in the same moment exhilarating. 
_Yir a lang time deed_ and if I go while cycling, I'll die happy.


----------



## 8mph (2 Dec 2018)

I was out on Wednesday for 4 hours with soggy feet, the shoes are dry again so I'll be out later today, it's the only time of year that you get to dress like a ninja!


----------



## Slick (2 Dec 2018)

Turdus philomelos said:


> I often question my sanity when commuting to work in quite adverse weather conditions whether blizzards, hurricanes, and most recently, floods. I could easily catch 'Jock the bus'.
> My answer is challenging myself. Yes it's unpleasant but in the same moment exhilarating.
> _Yir a lang time deed_ and if I go while cycling, I'll die happy.


Pretty much the same for me. I now have a very comfortable office job with no physical challenge whatsoever, so my commute adds just enough to keep life interesting. Winter does add a certain edge, and there are times when I succumb to more traditional ways to get to work but I do secretly enjoy a really heavy downpour to concentrate the mind and start the day with a bang.


----------



## MarkF (2 Dec 2018)

I've now stopped and barring an unusually mild weekend then I probably won't ride here again till spring. I cycle for pleasure whether it's for my commute or weekend rides but I don't like being cold and wet at all, so I stop riding. My bikes get moved from the garage into the cellar and over winter I'll clean and fettle them.

Currently looking for a cheap February flight, like every year, 2 weeks riding around Alicante fires my enthusiasm right back up.


----------



## Alan O (2 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Things can, and do, equally get caught in the front wheel, or between wheel and forks, and cause mayhem. He oughtta stop selling bikes.


Exactly. There's a near infinite number of one-off calamities that could happen which can be fatal, and as a species we're very good at focusing on the worst events even if they have very low statistical significance. How about a startled bird flying into your front wheel and having you off? I missed that by inches earlier this year when one flew between my front wheel and chainset, and between my rotating feet, without hitting anything. It hasn't stopped me cycling near shrubbery.

But on to the OP's main points, I simply would not buy a bike that I would not be happy to ride all year. In fact, when I came back to cycling a couple of years ago after a 20-year gap, I came across the "winter bike" concept for the first time, and it sounded like yet more marketing nonsense to me.

I ride my best bikes all year round, though all bar one are made of steel - which, in my view, is still the best material there is for most cyclists (and I'd rate an 80's steel Peugeot as wonderful). I get in from a ride, and if the bike is wet and muddy I hose it down, clean the chain with a rag, and relube - and my bikes just keep on going.

Regarding the psychology, I think the "I must ride" feeling can be self-destructive. Sure, have targets, targets are great. But they're a means to an end and not an end in themselves. For me the decision to go for a ride is basically... Do I feel like going out? (I will never force myself). Is it raining? (I don't like riding in the wet, and there's nothing brave about doing it when you don't like it). Is there something else I should be doing? (Ideally the answer is yes, I enjoy a ride more when I'm avoiding chores).

And that's about it really.

Oh, as for cold, I have gloves, shoes, and clothes that keep me warm enough even in the coldest conditions.


----------



## Smudge (2 Dec 2018)

I dont go out much in the winter, either on my bikes or mc's.
But i do love riding in those crisp, clear cold days we have in the winter when the roads are dry. I prefer riding in these days over really hot days in the summer.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Dec 2018)

I keep commuting all through the winter, but the pleasure I get from it is more "having cycled" afterwards, rather than actually enjoying the ride. 

I've had a couple of offs on ice, so am extremely wary when frosty, but have invested in some ice spike tyres for the mtb so will be going in absolutely all weathers this winter. 

The mudguards thing: I commuted one winter sans guards. Never, ever again. They make a huge difference to how cold and wet you get, as well as how much crud gets on the drive train. 

I do very little riding purely for pleasure in the winter.


----------



## Vantage (2 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> The one thing I insist on not having, is mudguards. They are an absolute liability. If you hit something sizeable, they will put you over the bars at worst, wreck a tyre at best.



I've seen some stupid posts in my time and indeed have made a few myself, but that one is sheer entertainment in a Laurel&Hardy way.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Dec 2018)

Vantage said:


> I've seen some stupid posts in my time and indeed have made a few myself.



Yes you have. This one included.


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Dec 2018)

I heard of someone going over the bars when they hit a pile of frozen-solid horse dung on a dark lane. Ignominy doesn't really cover it.


----------



## I am Spartacus (2 Dec 2018)

Take a look, carefully.
Of course you are such a hero, you are better than everyone.
'He' knows what he is doing , YOU HAVE fark all CLUE


----------



## Milzy (2 Dec 2018)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi again.
> Every autumn I try to get my mindset in the right place for the onset of winter riding. It starts off really well, and for the first few weeks of the dark cold wet nights, my enthusiasm for cycling helps me through. After that though , I tend to struggle along ,and my weekly miles suffer.
> I've got three bikes. Ones a rather nice Specialized road bike which I'm reluctant to use in the winter. It cost a few ££s and I want to keep it the best I can by only using when the weather is only half decent. The other is my Boardman mountain bike. It's not in the best of health. It creaks just like my knees and no matter what I've done to it ,I just can't get it to run silently or get the gears to work perfectly.
> The last bike is my favourite out of the 3. It's my old 80s steel framed Peugeot. It's heavy, old fashioned and has old school gears, but to me it looks amazing in its immaculate red paint finish and it's amazing ride qualities.
> ...


You should either sign up for the Rapha festive 500 challenge or buy a smart trainer. Third option do both.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Dec 2018)

Milzy said:


> You should either sign up for the Rapha festive 500 challenge or buy a smart trainer. Third option do both.



Or fourth option: Audax Club Bristol are running a ‘Full Fat Festive 500’ event if you like.


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Dec 2018)

Only Audaxers would choose to spend Christmas getting cold and wet for two days. It's the Opus Dei of cycling.


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I have never heard such b0ll0cks. Nothing dangerous about correctly fitted mudguards, and I have used them in some pretty rough terrain during my time.



Used full guards on my MTB for winter, off road route too.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I have never heard such b0ll0cks. Nothing dangerous about correctly fitted mudguards, and I have used them in some pretty rough terrain during my time.


Not rough enough obviously. I’ll just sit here and wait for the inevitable “it’s not fair, I hit something in the dark, that wedged in my mudguards and sent me into a tree. 
Post.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Dec 2018)

My travel pass starts one zone away so I commute come rain, wind, or shine.



Tail End Charlie said:


> The one thing upon which I insist on all my bikes are full mudguards. These make keeping a bike clean so much easier and reduce the speed at which components degrade, which in turn, means you're more likely to ride whatever the weather. The stripe up the back isn't a good look.



Both my regular bikes have steel mudguards scrounged off junk bikes, with a mudflap made from old inner tubes for that extra hippy vibe. These took some creativity to fit to the frames, but shield me from anything which is important as I ride in work clothes. These aren't smart but shouldn't get muddy. The guards are just big enough to take snow tyres.

The Bakfiets had the same sort of thing fitted as standard which keeps it mostly clean.



rogerzilla said:


> Fixed gear - less to clean and nothing to gunge up.
> 
> Spray insides of tubes with car rustproofer.
> 
> ...



I'll put some of those into practice, although fixed gear bikes aren't fun with our topography: I've seen two locally in the last 14 years, and one of those was a bike messenger from Stuttgart who looked very unhappy at being surrounded by fields. The other was seen trying to climb our street twice and vanished after that...


----------



## Vantage (3 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yes you have. This one included.


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Dec 2018)

My ESGE/SKS chromoplastic guards all have secu clips that breakaway. They have activated twice, successfully. The twig or wire meets the first stay and the mudguard comes loose. The twig pushes the mudguard out but does not jam.
Without secu clips, plastic ones are even more dangerous than metal. 1970s plastic would shatter but reinforced plastic will fold up and allow the twig to ride around the tyre to the fork, causing an instant jam.
Secu clips work.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (3 Dec 2018)

rogerzilla said:


> I heard of someone going over the bars when they hit a pile of frozen-solid horse dung on a dark lane. Ignominy doesn't really cover it.


Off topic, but that reminds me of the story (probably apocryphal) that German tank commanders thought it was lucky to drive over dung (camel if in the desert), so those clever bods at the SOE came up with a land mine disguised as a pile of dung. Eventually the Germans caught on and avoided the piles of dung, so the even cleverer bods at the SOE came up with a landmine disguised as a pile of dung - which had tank tracks going through it. 

Anyway, back to mudguards, crack on.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Dec 2018)

As with all winter rides, I look for legitimate excuses not to go for a ride...too windy, too wet, too icy, too busy, too tired
Then as soon as I'm on the bike it's great. I ride all through the winter. I just avoid the high roads when it's icy or windy
Oh, and I don't have mudguards

Having got reasonably fit, I'm not going to take a few months off and then have to start all over again. It's too painful here in the Peak District


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Dec 2018)

"All A̶n̶i̶m̶a̶l̶s̶ mudguards are equal, but some mudguards A̶n̶i̶m̶a̶l̶s̶ are more equal than others." Quote: George Orwell.


----------



## Randomnerd (3 Dec 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> "All A̶n̶i̶m̶a̶l̶s̶ mudguards are equal, but some mudguards A̶n̶i̶m̶a̶l̶s̶ are more equal than others." Quote: George Orwell.


All winter cyclists have wet legs and arrises. Some legs and arrises are wetter than others. W.Spoons


----------



## Milzy (3 Dec 2018)

Winter cycling is pointless when you can use a choice of about 12 good apps on the smart trainer. 
Maybe it just makes people feel hard. The risk of crashing or been run over really isn’t worth it is it??


----------



## roadrash (3 Dec 2018)

yeah but only any good if you actually have /or can afford a smart trainer, or indeed even want one


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Dec 2018)

Trainers make my bum sore and bore me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Dec 2018)

Milzy said:


> Winter cycling is pointless when you can use a choice of about 12 good apps on the smart trainer.
> Maybe it just makes people feel hard. The risk of crashing or been run over really isn’t worth it is it??


There's no more risk of crashing or being run over than at any other time of year. And personally I'd rather set fire to my ears than use any form of indoor trainer.


----------



## roadrash (3 Dec 2018)

As sung by desmond decker......oh...oh me ears are alight


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Dec 2018)

Milzy said:


> Winter cycling is pointless when you can use a choice of about 12 good apps on the smart trainer.
> Maybe it just makes people feel hard. The risk of crashing or been run over really isn’t worth it is it??



Hard to get to work on a trainer. Although I suppose I could carry it to the tram and ride it while the tram moves...


----------



## Vantage (3 Dec 2018)

I wouldn't use mudguards on a turbo trainer though. 
This poor chap got some carpet fibres trapped in his...


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2018)

Milzy said:


> Winter cycling is pointless when you can use a choice of about 12 good apps on the smart trainer.
> Maybe it just makes people feel hard. The risk of crashing or been run over really isn’t worth it is it??



I'd rather be out on the bike on a winters day, providing its not raining or snowing, than in the shed on the turbo, I'm still going to get cold on the turbo but I'm not going to be out and about.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Dec 2018)

Milzy said:


> Winter cycling is pointless when you can use a choice of about 12 good apps on the smart trainer.
> Maybe it just makes people feel hard. The risk of crashing or been run over really isn’t worth it is it??


Admittedly there are times on a winter ride when I question my sanity in venturing out. But in the main it's very enjoyable. Plenty of hills to keep warm, nice cafe stops and the pleasure when you get back of a hot shower and some warm, snug clothes

Much rather do that than a turbo session







Here's yesterday's cafe stop Fritata (a first for me on a ride). I wouldn't get that in the conservatory on the turbo


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> There's no more risk of crashing or being run over than at any other time of year.


Not strictly true...

There could be ice at other times of year, but not likely, so that is one real winter hazard.

I experienced another winter hazard this afternoon when I did the long climb from Mytholmroyd to Blackstone Edge between about 15:00 to 15:30. The sky was clear so the sun was shining brightly but it was setting and was exactly in line with the road ahead. A lot of the time I had to ride one-handed and shield my eyes with the other hand. I was overtaken at speed by a lot of motorists who would have had exactly the same problem as me unless they were using sun visors correctly, so every time I heard one coming up to me I just had to hope that they weren't '_driving blind_'***. 




*** To save you the effort of replying that no driver in their right mind would drive towards the low sun without using a sun visor ... @Littgull lives only 5 miles from there and had his car written off by such a driver who drove into his parked vehicle and blamed the collision on being blinded by the low sun!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5459522, member: 9609"]I don't give em a chance when its like that, I get off the bike and off and the road until they're past. You can see from the weird mouth wide open and wrinkled nose expressions on their faces that its' 'wing and a prayer' stuff as to whether or not they will make it. keep out of their way is my plan.
[/QUOTE]
That part of the climb is over 4 km long and there was much more traffic than usual on that road. I reckon it was because the local schools had just closed. TBH - all of the drivers were ok today, but it only takes one idiot to maim or kill you! 

It would have been a pain to keep getting off every 30 seconds or so, and there is only a narrow verge with a drainage ditch in it.

It was the wrong time to go up there. Apart from the traffic and the low sun, it was a bitterly cold 60-70 kph descent from Blackstone Edge to Littleborough. I'll make sure to do the ride a couple of hours earlier next time.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Dec 2018)

Milzy said:


> Winter cycling is pointless when you can use a choice of about 12 good apps on the smart trainer.
> Maybe it just makes people feel hard. The risk of crashing or been run over really isn’t worth it is it??


Some of us use the bike as you would use your car, for transport 
Granted, we could use public transport in winter.


----------



## Littgull (3 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Not strictly true...
> 
> There could be ice at other times of year, but not likely, so that is one real winter hazard.
> 
> ...



A 'like' for advising about the significant winter hazard of complacent drivers dangerously not heeding the need to drive more cautiously when their vision is affected by a low 'winter' sun. Thankfully, there was no one sat in my car when it was written off. On the plus side, it will be 2 years in January 2019 since my car was written off and I decided not to get another one. Since then my mode of transport has been bike, walking and train. One of the best decisions I've ever made not to replace the car. Even when taking into account the woeful performance of the train operator franchises.


----------



## Wobblers (4 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Not strictly true...
> 
> There could be ice at other times of year, but not likely, so that is one real winter hazard.
> 
> ...



To be fair, low sun is a hazard that can be encountered at any time of the year (though not, obviously, at any time of the day!). If I go out on a summer evening, I'll try and time things so that I'll be back before the sun gets too low, for exactly the reasons you give.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2018)

McWobble said:


> To be fair, low sun is a hazard that can be encountered at any time of the year (though not, obviously, at any time of the day!). If I go out on a summer evening, I'll try and time things so that I'll be back before the sun gets too low, for exactly the reasons you give.


That must be true but I don't remember it being a big problem at other times of the year. 

If I think about my favourite local roads, that is the only one where I would normally be heading towards a low sun. It takes me about 45 minutes to get home from there. Other roads are either sheltered from the sun by big hills or I would normally be riding in a different direction that close to sunset.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2018)

McWobble said:


> To be fair, low sun is a hazard that can be encountered at any time of the year (though not, obviously, at any time of the day!). If I go out on a summer evening, I'll try and time things so that I'll be back before the sun gets too low, for exactly the reasons you give.



Exactly. This is a year round problem and not a winter problem. Both leaving and entering my village one can encounter this any day of the year.

I used to commute on the M6 to Knutsford daily. At certain times of year low sun was a serious issue on the motorway. This is far from a winter issue but will be more prevalent when the sun is lower.


----------



## Johnno260 (4 Dec 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Some of us use the bike as you would use your car, for transport
> Granted, we could use public transport in winter.



With all the winter lurgy around, chances of death are just as high using public transport.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Dec 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> By using public transport you develop a muscular immune system that kicks the ass of lurgy. (Or perhaps you die, this is the drawback of natural selection).


It's ok, I have kids so I don't have to use public transport to get that biological advantage......


----------



## rogerzilla (4 Dec 2018)

Ice gives me the fantods. In deep winter I keep a bike ready to go with studded tyres, for those early morning commutes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Dec 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> By using public transport you develop a muscular immune system that kicks the ass of lurgy. (Or perhaps you die, this is the drawback of natural selection).



So surely by that logic cycling (uphill at that) to the tram stop then using public transport will supercharge my immune system so I'm pretty much lurgy proof.

Which will be handy where I work, to be honest...


----------



## mjr (4 Dec 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> All winter cyclists have wet legs and arrises. Some legs and arrises are wetter than others. W.Spoons


No, many winter cyclists wear waterproof coats and trousers or long capes.


----------



## mjr (4 Dec 2018)

Littgull said:


> A 'like' for advising about the significant winter hazard of complacent drivers dangerously not heeding the need to drive more cautiously when their vision is affected by a low 'winter' sun. Thankfully, there was no one sat in my car when it was written off. On the plus side, it will be 2 years in January 2019 since my car was written off and I decided not to get another one. Since then my mode of transport has been bike, walking and train. One of the best decisions I've ever made not to replace the car. Even when taking into account the woeful performance of the train operator franchises.


Please tell me the driver who hit it was banned, thereby removing a second, far more dangerous, car from the road...


----------



## 12boy (4 Dec 2018)

As the folks in Edmonton Canada like to say, there is no bad weather, only bad clothing choices. Actually, there are bad tire choices too. As a person who always disliked and even feared cold weather, there is something very satisfying about finding a way to be outside when it is really cold, perhaps windy, and being warm and comfortable. Roads dry, ride my Brompton. Roads icy, ride my Surly Steamroller with studded tires. Too snowy for that, take a mountain bike with 2 inch tires and a lot more studs. If the roads aren't passable with that sometimes good riding can be had one bike paths and singletrack. Because cold air is denser and because the extra clothing is an aero drag a shorter winter ride will keep you as fit as a longer summer ride. Sometimes it seems, though, that putting on and off all the stuff to wear takes as long as a ride.


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Dec 2018)

No car = cycle commute 5 days a week here. Bus is very inefficient and would take 1.6-1.8x as long, plus I'd have to share it with the great unwashed of Leeds and Bradford. Happened to hop on one the other day to get to a meeting across town, and boy was it an "experience" of how the other half live. Sounds snobbish, but give me a solo bike ride any day over that chaos. If I become old, decrepit, smell of wee and reliant on public transport you have my permission to shoot me.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Dec 2018)

12boy said:


> As the folks in Edmonton Canada like to say, there is no bad weather, only bad clothing choices. Actually, there are bad tire choices too. As a person who always disliked and even feared cold weather, there is something very satisfying about finding a way to be outside when it is really cold, perhaps windy, and being warm and comfortable. Roads dry, ride my Brompton. Roads icy, ride my Surly Steamroller with studded tires. Too snowy for that, take a mountain bike with 2 inch tires and a lot more studs. If the roads aren't passable with that sometimes good riding can be had one bike paths and singletrack. Because cold air is denser and because the extra clothing is an aero drag a shorter winter ride will keep you as fit as a longer summer ride. Sometimes it seems, though, that putting on and off all the stuff to wear takes as long as a ride.



It is against forum etiquette to speak of a Surly. Especially a Steamroller and NOT provide a photo. Is it white? And is it fixed or single speed? 

Yours faithfully, 

A devout Surly fan.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2018)

rogerzilla said:


> Ice gives me the *fantods*. In deep winter I keep a bike ready to go with studded tyres, for those early morning commutes.



New word for me that. Good one.


----------



## Littgull (4 Dec 2018)

mjr said:


> Please tell me the driver who hit it was banned, thereby removing a second, far more dangerous, car from the road...


Unfortunately, she wasn't. Her's was a write off too!


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Dec 2018)

12boy said:


> As the folks in Edmonton Canada like to say, there is no bad weather, only bad clothing choices..



Surely that's the old Billy Conolly joke


----------



## 12boy (6 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> It is against forum etiquette to speak of a Surly. Especially a Steamroller and NOT provide a photo. Is it white? And is it fixed or single speed?
> 
> Yours faithfully,
> 
> A devout Surly fan.


Here you go...if you look closely you may see a bar end shifter and top tube cable for an SA 3 speed. At this moment it is a 48/18 singlespeed with studded tires. Nice thing about Steamrollers is they are so changeable.


----------



## Jimidh (6 Dec 2018)

Route Choices are important in winter as I found out today. Decided to cycle across an open moor road into the face of brutal winds today - complete torture.

I really didn’t know why I did that as even on milder days it can be a rough ride if the wind is blowing in the wrong direction.

Old enough to know better!!!


----------



## adamangler (6 Dec 2018)

Winter is hard for me to get motivated for.

I'll still get a ride in on a Sunday but there's no chance I'm going out in the dark after work for a ride.

My winter rides are usually limited to 3 a week, a ride on a Sunday and two short mid weekers usually on the turbo. (Well zwift)


----------



## Randomnerd (6 Dec 2018)

Round the Yorkshire Wolds today for seven hours in high wind and warm, sideways drizzle. Had the roads to myself, a big feed in the caff and a hot shower once home. Absolute bliss to be out in any weather, riding a bike. Turbos? Schmurbos.


----------



## rogerzilla (6 Dec 2018)

The atrocious traffic keeps me commuting by bike through the winter.


----------



## NightCruiser (6 Dec 2018)

12boy said:


> As the folks in Edmonton Canada like to say, there is no bad weather, only bad clothing choices.


That's right, that's why I wear my summer clothes during the winter, but not at latitudes above 30° North.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> Exactly, the first bit says it all.


No I think the last sentence says it all.

Sorry to hear about those terrible accidents but we don't know the details.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Dec 2018)

rogerzilla said:


> I doubt the Secu-Clips are very effective, as things can still get jammed at the fork crown. In any case, plastic mudguards just break if a decently large twig is sucked under them. I've seen it happen. Metal ones are riskier.


Yes. I warned someone on a ride about their new swish metal guards with no secu-clips of any sort that I could see.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Dec 2018)

MarkF said:


> but I don't like being cold and wet at all,



Aren't you in the wrong bit of the country? Look on the bright side - it's all that wet that makes y/our bit of the country so beautiful.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Dec 2018)

Vantage said:


> I've seen some stupid posts in my time and indeed have made a few myself, but that one is sheer entertainment in a Laurel&Hardy way.


Yes. in fact I wonder how much winter and wet weather cycling racing roadkill actually does.


----------



## Slow But Determined (7 Dec 2018)

12boy said:


> As the folks in Edmonton Canada like to say, there is no bad weather, only bad clothing choices. Actually, there are bad tire choices too. As a person who always disliked and even feared cold weather, there is something very satisfying about finding a way to be outside when it is really cold, perhaps windy, and being warm and comfortable. Roads dry, ride my Brompton. Roads icy, ride my Surly Steamroller with studded tires. Too snowy for that, take a mountain bike with 2 inch tires and a lot more studs. If the roads aren't passable with that sometimes good riding can be had one bike paths and singletrack. Because cold air is denser and because the extra clothing is an aero drag a shorter winter ride will keep you as fit as a longer summer ride. Sometimes it seems, though, that putting on and off all the stuff to wear takes as long as a ride.



Aye but the good folks of Edmonton can go indoor surfing at the Mall during the cold weather!!


----------



## dan_bo (7 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> He has done - he's dead! (Illness rather than accident though.)


Do I like that or not?


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Dec 2018)

Thanks for this thread folk, and the general message to get out there.

Persuaded me to make a trip into town today that I could have put off. Chucking it down for most of the day but all was fine. The Altura Varium jacket (a one time a "found a bargain" on here almost makes it a pleasure to ride in the rain. Goes wonderfully with an Aldi merino base later.


----------



## MikeG (7 Dec 2018)

Has anyone said "winter miles, summer smiles" yet?

If so, can the nearest person punch them, please.


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Dec 2018)

Or "Rule 5".


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Dec 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes. in fact I wonder how much winter and wet weather cycling racing roadkill actually does.



Several hundred / thousand miles, you?


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Dec 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> No I think the last sentence says it all.
> 
> Sorry to hear about those terrible accidents but we don't know the details.


He got something jammed in a mudguard and ended up in a coma, what else do you need to know?


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> Several hundred / thousand miles, you?


well I'll look for the bloke with the stripe up his back - out today in the pouring rain and road muck - guards - the place I was going to wouldn't have appreciated muck on their chairs -may have been court martialled - arrived back home feeling great. And clean.


----------



## rivers (8 Dec 2018)

Milzy said:


> Winter cycling is pointless when you can use a choice of about 12 good apps on the smart trainer.
> Maybe it just makes people feel hard. The risk of crashing or been run over really isn’t worth it is it??



Spent a winter on the trainer. Hated it. I'd rather be on the road


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Dec 2018)

Turbos are exercise, but they ain't cycling.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2018)

I love the darkness of the winter commute under starlight skies. Then the gradual return of a little light in Feb that accelerates through March.


----------



## Brandane (8 Dec 2018)

I don't like cycling in bad weather, but the season has nothing to do with it. We get horrible wet days in July, and we occasionally get pleasant dry days in December/January. 
I don't cycle for fitness, or to get to work, or to save the planet, so I'm fortunate that I can pick and choose when I cycle. I simply do it because I enjoy it - when it's not raining or too windy!


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Some of us use the bike as you would use your car, for transport
> Granted, we could use public transport in winter.


Not much public transport running gone midnight, and on the quieter roads round these parts. Or before 06:00, on a weekday. Weekends everyone starts later and finishes earlier. Going by the timetables.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not much public transport running gone midnight, and on the quieter roads round these parts. Or before 06:00, on a weekday. Weekends everyone starts later and finishes earlier. Going by the timetables.


Same here, that's why I cycle to work


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Don't ever forget the old adage: "Winter miles - Summer Smiles "
> *
> I've just punched myself*


Hard?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Dec 2018)

My attitude to winter cycling is not that much different to summer cycling, save for the risk of ice in winter. Essentially, if it's dry-ish out and not too windy, I'll ride a bike whatever the time of year. If it's chucking it down with rain, wind blowing enough to be unpleasant, icy under foot or snowing, the bike stays off the road and I either travel by other means or don't go out at all. I take the view cycling should be enjoyable, not some sort of masochistic activity to be suffered!


----------



## mjr (10 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> My attitude to winter cycling is not that much different to summer cycling, save for the risk of ice in winter. Essentially, if it's dry-ish out and not too windy, I'll ride a bike whatever the time of year. If it's chucking it down with rain, wind blowing enough to be unpleasant, icy under foot or snowing, the bike stays off the road and I either travel by other means or don't go out at all. I take the view cycling should be enjoyable, not some sort of masochistic activity to be suffered!


Fair weather cyclist!  Riding in waterproofs or over ice with studded tyres is enjoyable. If it's raining, I'd need some waterproofs to get from station or parking to the destination anyway, so I'll cycle. If it's icy, travelling by other means seems even more dodgy and not going out at all isn't always an easy option if you work. Fair point on wind blowing, but as long as it's 40mph or below, it's manageable and it might be a tailwind at least some of the time.


----------



## 12boy (12 Dec 2018)

Studded tires are great for ice but stout wind, especially when gusty, can move you over a couple of feet or even knock you down. Coupled with ice it is fairly dangerous. A strong headwind can give the privilege of a climbing workout while going down hill.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Dec 2018)

What a great twilight it was tonight.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Dec 2018)

12boy said:


> . A strong headwind can give the privilege of a climbing workout while going down hill.



That's fine if you have the luxury of a nice desk job where you can sit down for the next 8 hours and recover from your exertion riding to work. Try that when doing a real physical job and you might not be so blasé about it.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Dec 2018)

That statement made me think of a pretty miserable ride last year riding fully loaded south west across the Fens last year to catch a train at Peterborough. If I ever go back to that neck of the woods I'll make sure I'm going north east.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> That's fine if you have the luxury of a nice desk job where you can sit down for the next 8 hours and recover from your exertion riding to work. Try that when doing a real physical job and you might not be so blasé about it.


Done it. Used to be 250 miles over 8 shifts on a four day weekend.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Dec 2018)

For those who don't do winter cycling, Tuesday was great and you should have been out

Only about 5 degrees but very little wind and nice and dry. It's easy to stay warm if you cycle hard enough. Sweat was dripping off my nose on the main climbs. Really enjoyable, as much fun as a nice summer's day


----------



## DCBassman (12 Dec 2018)

rogerzilla said:


> Americans don't really do "fenders".


I like Fenders...
Sorry, wrong forum!


----------



## DCBassman (12 Dec 2018)

Back on topic, did a long utility ride today. Wet n orrible. Wouldn't dream of going out in such conditions normally. Glad i don't have to think about commuting.


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Dec 2018)

Did about 20 miles in the dark. Would have been further but the bitingly cold headwind sapped our energy going out. Still, any night ride a week before Christmas is a bonus.


----------



## mjr (14 Dec 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> That statement made me think of a pretty miserable ride last year riding fully loaded south west across the Fens last year to catch a train at Peterborough. If I ever go back to that neck of the woods I'll make sure I'm going north east.


Plenty of east and north east winds here. I feel the best plan is to have a backup route that avoids hitting the wind head on so much, but of course that's longer.


----------



## rivers (14 Dec 2018)

I took my motorbike in yesterday. I was regretting that decision less than halfway to work. The wife picked me up in the car as it was too cold to ride it home. Cycled in today, it was about -2. Really pleasant ride, comfortable and warm from about 10 minutes in. It's why I cycle in the winter


----------



## pjd57 (18 Dec 2018)

Wrapped up well and went out this afternoon.
I knew I would be coming home in the dark and guessed it would be colder.
It wasn't. It actually felt a bit warmer .
Really mild evening in Glasgow.

No way would I put my bike away for winter.
Sometimes the weather in " summer" is worse.


----------



## Ilovehills (18 Dec 2018)

I hate what the winter weather does to my road bikes, and I don`t feel safe on them either when there`s ice about or I`m fighting my way through 5" of standing water. I`ve always used a basic mtb during the depths of winter, and then as it starts to brighten up go back to the drops.

Just my routine, and 2p


----------



## DCBassman (19 Dec 2018)

Ilovehills said:


> I hate what the winter weather does to my road bikes, and I don`t feel safe on them either when there`s ice about or I`m fighting my way through 5" of standing water. I`ve always used a basic mtb during the depths of winter, and then as it starts to brighten up go back to the drops.
> 
> Just my routine, and 2p



Exactly what I'll be doing once the Trek is done.
Except my roadie is a flat-bar also..


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

Ilovehills said:


> I hate what the winter weather does to my road bikes, and I don`t feel safe on them either when there`s ice about or I`m fighting my way through 5" of standing water. I`ve always used a basic mtb during the depths of winter, and then as it starts to brighten up go back to the drops.
> 
> Just my routine, and 2p


Cheap mountain bike.


----------



## Rusty Nails (19 Dec 2018)

In principle I'm all for winter cycling. But there's a gap between my intentions and reality.


----------

